# Therapy Dogs and Raw Feeding?



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I believe it's Therapy Dogs International that states they do not allow raw fed dogs to be certified through their agency.

Does anyone know if any of the others - Therapy Dogs, Inc. , Love on a Leash, Delta, etc. - have them same 'requirements'?

I will be contacting them all to find out about what vaccinations are required and if they accept titers (except for Rabies) sO I can ask them about the food at the same time but I wanted some first hand info (from those with dogs certified with an orginization).

Thanks!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I want to know how they know they are fed raw unless they are told? It really should not affect allowing a dog to do therapy work


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Delta (now Pet Partners) does NOT allow raw anymore.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

TDI:
Therapy Dogs International


> * REQUIREMENTS FOR REGISTRATION WITH TDI
> 
> * *
> ASSOCIATE MEMBERSHIP
> ...


I don't know if it's changed but my vet and I had to fill out a form, he had to sign it. One question was would you like this dog to visit you kind of thing, if you were unwell. Cute. Would've been funny if he'd said no. I don't normally run fecals because my dogs are on year round HW meds. These things can be tax deductible depending...

It is not TDI with that policy, unless they've changed, but like TJ said, Delta. 
https://www.patriciamcconnell.com/theotherendoftheleash/raw-diets-and-assistance-dogs

Raw Protein Diet Policy - Pet Partners

llombardo, when you do therapy work, you are entering into an understanding/agreement with the company that holds your insurance, and the place/s that you visit, that you are following the guidelines set forth so while sure, you could feed raw and not tell, you are not keeping your word. 

My dogs used to visit at a hospital and their infection control person and I met and she had a detailed contract in addition to everything else - including volunteer training, MMR titering for ME, pee test, TB test, that I had to go through, to help prevent disease from spreading, and to cover everyone's hinders in the event that someone got sick and their relative saw a cha-ching opportunity that the dog brought something in on them. 

We had a great experience there and a lot of nice successes for the dogs, doing things that no one else could have done, for patients and staff. But it was not a place or activity where there was a lot of leeway, which was fine.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I volunteered with the local humane society with their visitation program. The dogs had to pass both physical and temperament requirements then they were registered as a TD under the program

One of the requirements was no RAW fed dogs due to health concerns as 99% of the people we visited were elderly or ill and therefore had compromised immune systems. We had to sign and initial forms for insurance purposes requiring proof of current vaccinations as well. Though they didn't require heartworm

I'm not saying I agree with it but it was a requirement. I feed kibble so it wasn't a concern for me


----------



## SFGSSD (Dec 28, 2012)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> I believe it's Therapy Dogs International that states they do not allow raw fed dogs to be certified through their agency.
> 
> Thanks!


This is False, that is Delta (now Pet Partners). TDI DOES NOT have a restriction on a raw diet.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

This is TDInc's policy on raw diets. Also I believe they allow vaccinations or titers.



> TDInc. statement regarding Raw Food Diet
> 
> Due to the volume of questions concerning the feeding of a raw diet, the TDInc. Board of Directors has prepared the following statement: Therapy Dogs Inc. does not restrict the choices that members make regarding what is fed to their canine team partners. Therapy Dogs Inc. does require that participating dogs be clean and well groomed, have trimmed/filed nails, clean teeth, be free of internal and external parasites, have an annual veterinary health exam, including proof of a negative fecal exam and current rabies vaccination. Dogs must also be in compliance with state and local laws regarding, but not limited to, vaccinations and licensing. We also recommend that our handlers follow the advice of their veterinarians in regard to the general health of their companions.


----------



## halsed (Apr 12, 2013)

I volunteer with the Saint John Ambulance Therapy Dog Program and visit an elderly care home with my long hair GSD every weekend. There was no dietary restrictions with us and my dogs are on a BARF diet. My dog did have to be evaluated and cleared by my vet, I had to be cleared by my doc, and we went through orientation and evaluation for temperament as well. But nothing on diet.

I don't quite understand the medical/scientific reasoning behind a dog on a raw diet being more likely to spread illness than one who's not on a raw diet? Anyone have any links to literature on that?


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

TDInc. statement regarding Raw Food Diet
Due to the volume of questions concerning the feeding of a raw diet, the TDInc. Board of Directors has 
prepared the following statement: 
Therapy Dogs Inc. does not restrict the choices that members make regarding what is fed to their canine 
team partners. Therapy Dogs Inc. does require that participating dogs be clean and well groomed, have 
trimmed/filed nails, clean teeth, be free of internal and external parasites, have an annual veterinary health 
exam, including proof of a negative fecal exam and current rabies vaccination. Dogs must also be in 
compliance with state and local laws regarding, but not limited to, vaccinations and licensing. We also 
recommend that our handlers follow the advice of their veterinarians regard to the general health of their 
companions.


----------

